# Irish & UK State Pensions



## GreatDane (30 Jul 2005)

Hi

I know someone who is in receipt of both a UK & Irish state pension (happened to qualify in her own right here in Ireland & through her husband, when he passed away, in the UK)

Anyone able to advice on what the cut off for receipt of funds is here, before tax will become payable - if this is legit etc ?

All help much appreciated

Thanks

G>
http://www.rpoints.com/newbie


----------



## GreatDane (3 Aug 2005)

Hi

Anyone able to offer any help on this one pls ?

Thanks

G>
http://www.rpoints.com/newbie


----------



## cormac (4 Oct 2005)

I am not an expert in this field,but have gained considerable experience as I am in a similar position.Providing sufficient contributions have been paid in each juristriction it is possible to receive a pension from each state and each state provides for that persons dependents(spouse).You can also buy back up to 6 years at a cost of about £372 per year which will enhance your pension,and you can continue paying U.K.contributions until 65 male and 60 female.I would advise anybody who has contributed in any state to write to Newcastle-upon-Tyne and Sligo requesting a pension forcast.Your local citizens information office are very helpful on these matters and well worth a visit.Whatever you do don't put it on the long finger,your dependents might need it more than you.As to taxation,anybody over the age of 65 needs to be getting over 33000 euro before paying any tax.I hope this helps to get you make a move especially if you have a little woman.                                                            
                                                                      Richard.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Oct 2005)

What sort of state pension in each juristiction - e.g. contributory (i.e. linked to _PRSI _or _National Insurance _contributions over the individual's working life) or non contributory and usually means tested. My gut feeling would be that there is nothing to stop an individual claiming _PRSI/NI _linked pensions in each juristiction although there should also be a facility for transferring the foreign insurance payments to the "home" country and get the benefit of them there. However I doubt that non contributory pensions could legitimately be claimed in two juristictions but I could be wrong. As for tax, the normal [broken link removed] apply in _Ireland _anyway.


----------



## GreatDane (4 Oct 2005)

Hi

Many thanks to you both, for your contributions.

I think the bottom line here, is as Clubman puts it - the individual can receive up to €16.5k tax free (given she is over 65 yrs), regardless of where it comes from.

Unusual circumstances and something I've been asked not to get into too much detail about on this site, by the individual in question.  So if I may, I'll finish on this note.

Thanks again

G>


----------



## sherib (5 Oct 2005)

I agree with ClubMan's comment re tax. I hope your friend is also aware (but just in case tell her) about the Household Benefits Package. Eligibility is based on receipt of a Contributory or Non-Contributory Retirement Pension or: 



> an equivalent Social Security Pension/Benefit from a country covered by EU Regulations or from a country with which Ireland has a Bilateral Social Security Agreement




I can't find it on the Oasis site but I am 95% certain she should also be eligible for a Medical Card (assuming < 70 years) because she is in receipt of a UK pension. I know of a couple of people who obtained a MC because of being in receipt of a UK retirement pension. It's to do with reciprocity and being in the EU - everyone in the UK is entitled to all Health Services, including GP and drugs which is not the case here. Obviously it would be well worth having but she may have to push for it since I don't suppose there are very many of these applications.


----------



## GreatDane (5 Oct 2005)

Many thanks,

She has a medical card already 

Cheers

G>
http://www.rpoints.com/newbie


----------

